# Popeye Disease?



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

One of my female perlmutts has a bulging eye which I believe is popeye disease. How should I treat it?  I already did a 50% water change, added 1tbs salt for every gallon. (30gallon tank) don't go raging on me yet, it's a grow out tank;they're still juvies.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 5, 2009)

melafix seems to work best for pop eye. IME


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*popeye...*

okay, i think i spoke too soon about my long fin ram. had only seen one side for days. to say bulging eye is an understatement.
going to evacuate my small tank, and hopefully can pick up some melafix tomorrow...!
is it curable?!
thanks!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*popeye*

well, found some maracyn 2 - which says treats popeye, as well.
any one have any luck with it?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

do you have pictures?

usually when my fish have popeye is because the water parameters went bad, so I just do daily water changes and test the water daily


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

treated with melafix for 2 days, popeye is gone...almost like magical.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*magic*



carbonlist said:


> treated with melafix for 2 days, popeye is gone...almost like magical.


well, today is day 2 of maracyn2. changed tanks, but instead of hiding in plants, hiding under a wad of java moss.
it doesn't look very pleasant.
hopefully menagerie has some melafix - will pop over tomorrow am.
(Harold, if you see this and you don't please let me know!)
thanks for letting me know about your magic tricks!

Byron, re. water parameters - hard to say as have run out of test kits for everything other than ammonia, so will pick up those tomorrow, too.
but i do frequent water changes, and last kit used right before italy was a-ok.
but, fish were moved from tank asia to the amazon tank while i was away, and overfeeding is an almost given... 
i just hope to save the fish.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

By the way, melafix can be found at lucky's and big al's


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*melafix*



carbonlist said:


> By the way, melafix can be found at lucky's and big al's


no doubt  but menagerie is practically just around the corner for me!
hope am not speaking to soon, but INSTANTANEOUS signs of at least perking up a bit, and interest in food...
keeping my fingers crossed it wasn't too late!


----------

